# Amplificador de 60 w con TDA2052



## ppaappoo (Sep 21, 2007)

Hola alguien me puede ayudar con la pcb de este integrado, en esta hoja de datos, en la pagina 7 hay una pcb para que me puedan hacer una pcb para transferir a la plaqueta http://home.eunet.cz/rysanek/pdf/tda2052.pdf

Que es eso de los 5 volts para el stand-by? de donde los saco si la fuente es de -25 0 +25?


----------



## Maná 87 (Oct 3, 2007)

saludossss.estimado colega, con respecto a las PCB tengo algunas ya probadas.las diseñe en el proteus6 pero me parecen muy brutas! (grandes) las voy a rediseñar ya que esa placa fue una de la primeras que diseñe y bue recien le estaba agarrando la mano al programita, pero ahora ya llevo como 45 placas y ya estoy mas que afilado (creo que se me volvio un vicio jejeje).apenas las termine las posteo asi la podes descargar, y esa duda con los 5V en la hoja de datos ya viene en divisor resistivo que te provoca una caida y atenuando la D.D.P. para ese terminal que comanda el stand-by y si te confunde un poco solo coloca  en la parte positiva de la fuente un 7805 y conectalo el la patita en cuestion y listo, no tenes que disiparlo no nada ya que esa funcion consume muy poca corriente.Espero haberte aclarado alguna duda y si tenes mas, solo consulta que en la medida de lo posible te respondere.Me despido.

Saludos desde Jujuy - Argentina

Emmanuel


----------



## mats (Dic 13, 2007)

hola,vi lo de el7905 para la parte de 5v y me pregunto si alguen me puede decir como se conectan las patitas(pines)ya que me confunde un poco en su datasheet la parte de entrada,salida y gnd,desde ahora gracias.


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 13, 2007)

Ojo de no confundir un 7805 con un 7905
Segun ese datasheet es de izq a derecha y mirandolo de frente salida de 5V/Masa del circuito/Entrada de mas de 5V.
En el to220 es alreves, si no me equivoco.
Saludos.


----------



## Nimer (Dic 14, 2007)

Si tu transformador es de 25v creo que no te sirve el 7805 ni el 7905.
Y si te sirve necesitarías un buen disipador para bajar de esa tensión a 5v.
Hay que mirar el datasheet.


----------



## mats (Dic 14, 2007)

gracias,pero entonces como ago para la parte de 5v,¿tengo que hacer dos fuentes distintas(una para el amplificador y otra de 5v para el mute,stand by y play)?¿o hay otra solucion?


----------



## Nimer (Dic 14, 2007)

Miré el datasheet, y dice que banca 40v...
No tomes lo mio como referencia por las dudas, ya que no estoy seguro.
Lo que sí te puedo asegurar es que vas a necesitar un disipador grandecito.


----------



## mats (Dic 22, 2007)

¿que pasa si no concto nada en el pin 3 que es donde está esa complicacion del play y stand-by?¿funciona igual el amplificador?


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 29, 2008)

podesis pasar el PCB de ese integrado es para hacer un apli de 60 W simple 
y una cosa cuantos amperios necesita ese integrado con 4 Amp. va bien,.... gracias..


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 30, 2008)

y me podriais explicar lo de -25 V¿?


----------



## jose_flash (Abr 1, 2008)

ok...pues me podiais pasar un  diagrama...
¿?¿


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 1, 2008)

Hola perdon que me meta, el circuito del datashet ya tiene los 5v para el standby, con un divisor resistivo. R5 y R7. 5v funciona 0 v standby

Ahora ese integrado de ninguna forma entrega 60w

Siendo muy optimistas

+- 22v

d = 1%
RL = 4  32w
RL = 8  28w

Estos integraditos funcionan muy bien pero lejos de las muy optimistas caracteristicas que dan los fabricantes, yo creo que a los 15w van a tener muy buenos resultados de distorcion.
Pero no le pidan mas que eso porque despues sale extremadamente distorcionado el sonido.

Ojo tambien tienen problemas de ruidos, filtren muy bien la fuente, alejen las pistas de señal de las pistas de alimentacion. Saludos


----------



## jose_flash (Abr 1, 2008)

muchisimas gracias..pero lo de -22 que es que le tengo que meter voltage negativo tambien...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 1, 2008)

Claro en la pata 4 y creo que en la 2 va el positivo, todo lo que es masa es el punto medio del transformador


----------



## jose_flash (Abr 1, 2008)

pero como puedo sacar yo -22 volt....puedo sacar de mi fuente 35V..pero positivos y luego pues masa...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 1, 2008)

no

tenes que buscar un amplificador con fuente simple. o conseguir una fuente partida.


----------



## jose_flash (May 13, 2008)

bueno para quien le interese este proyecto le dejo este plano ...


----------



## jose_flash (May 14, 2008)

alguien que alla echo este amplificador o que sepa de el ...¿las resistencias de que son de 1/2 W,1W,2W?

y de que voltage ...
 son los capacitadores 25 V o mas  ¿no?

la resistencia de 7,5 K eso esta normalizado es que ese valor no lo vi en tiendas ...



porque valor lo puedo sustituir? me dieron 6.8 K sirve?

una cosa y os agradeceria mucho qe me respondieseis lo antes posible..


quiero hacer el amplificador en la sallida de audio poner 2 parlantes y un woofer como lo ago ? de cuantos ohm tienen que ser los parlantes y el woofer?

ehh? si pongo un woofer de 4 Ohm. y dos parlantes de 8 Ohm puestos en paralelo ( 4 Ohm) y entonces ya sale 8 (4 + 4)Ohm! eso es correcto por favor responderme que lo necesito saber para comprar para que me lo traigan antes de junio..y este tema esta un poco abandonado......



PD:ya pero como el tema esta abandonado y nadie escribe si no escribo de nuevo....este tema estaria en la 3º pagina....  



pero bueno OK! a su orden ..!


----------



## Dano (May 18, 2008)

Debes editar los mensajes y no escribir pudiendo hacerlo


----------



## jose_flash (Jun 4, 2008)

olaaa a todos quisiera hacer una preguntta....tengo un transformador de 12 volt y 4 amp si hago el la fuente doble de proyectos practico ( la que usa amplificadores simple )

me daria 15-0--15 eso me sirve para el amplificador puede funcionar con 15 Volt?¿?¿ 

bueno habria que cambiar las resistencia divisoras por otras .. pero aparte de eso 

iria bien o bajaria mucho la potencia¿?¿?

en el data pone que funciona de +- 6 a +- 25 Volts

ola ya hice el amplificador pero lo probe sin pre conectado a una radio en la salida de auriculares y cuando lo pongo a tope o anos 3 cuartos distorsiona un poco y el transformador lo pille por hay y no se si en de 1 o de 2 amp lo tengo probisional mientras biene el de 4 amp para hacerlo stereo 

la distorsion puede ser porque el transformador es de 1 amp y el integrado pide "chicha " y no se lo puede dar y que la radio le mete mucho opotencia a la entrada y se satura porque hay veces que hasta se da un paroncito .....


----------



## cronos (Ago 1, 2008)

pues el chasquido, si puede ser por la fuente, ami tambien me pasa, tengo un tda2040 con una un transformador de un ampere, y cuando le subo sale ese chasquido, y tambien la distorsion  puede deberse a los mismo.


----------



## jose_flash (Ago 2, 2008)

muchisimas gracias..! ya que no me contesta mucha gente porque el tda2052 no es muy habitual ahora voy a hacer uno con 2040 o 2050pra el woofer y entonces  50W para dos satelitas (mono) y 25w ( para el woofer)  y comprare un crovisa de 15+15 a 4 amp! y con eso me sobra 2 que consume el 2052 y 1,5 el 2040/50 y el pre con filtro pasa bajos y normal ganancia 10 700ma! pues de sobra


----------



## mauro27 (May 3, 2010)

Bue, a ver... por lo que veo es del 2007.... Jooo Jooo yo 2010 jeje... mmmm puede ser que aya problemas ya que no veo los dos diodos, me parece que esa placa no aprobecha el integrado 2052 al maximo. saludos. Téc. Fhilips Riyect.


----------



## WudiWudi (Ene 29, 2011)

holaa 
ahh respecto a esto, ok, tengo el voltaje, pero, es de +25 y -25 volts? ):
ademas para que uso el stand by?


----------



## mattkpo077 (Dic 11, 2011)

hola les cuento que arme el tda2052, pero sin suerte cuando prendo el parlane hace plop pero de ay no hace mas nada, lo arme del datashet original con los filtros de 1000uf entre cada vs+ y masa y vs- y masa. les adjunto una esquema del circuito.:
circulos
verdes - resistencias
azules - cap. electrolitics
rojos - cap ceramicos o plyster
cian es el pin 1 del tda 2052 
lila son las entrada y salidas de fuente, audio respectivamente.
si quieren los valores de los componentes me avisan.
saludos


----------



## mattkpo077 (Ene 14, 2012)

hola queria saber si me podrian ayudar mas abajo les adjunto la placa que arme lo estoy hacieno andar con +12 0 -12. cuando conecto los solo hace un ruido brbrbrbrbr pero nada de audio. le saco la tierra y deja de hacer ruido y solo hace plop cada 15 segundos mas o menos.
Saludos


----------

